# 4,000 Beagles Rescued!



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

The whole situation was appalling.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Years ago, I read an excellent book called “The Dog Merchants…” by Kim Kavin. A missing piece of this terrible industry was animals bred for laboratory testing, like the Beagle rescue. The Humane Society has put Missouri as “the epicenter” for dog mills, a disgraceful title they have held for the last 10 years. The Editorial Board of the St. Louis Post-Dispatch urged their political leaders to change that. Noting that in that state, “ a Missouri ethos that says all aspects of agriculture - including operations that are corporate and industrial in nature - should be virtually untouchable by government regulation.” What great lobbyists and what spineless politicians. (Not that my state has any bragging rights☹


----------

